# 100lb line - crimped or not?



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

Do I need crimpers for 100lb line? Can I tie a knot that will hold well? I am pretty green with knots and never messed with 100lb line before.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

lfunk11 said:


> Do I need crimpers for 100lb line? Can I tie a knot that will hold well? I am pretty green with knots and never messed with 100lb line before.


I like to crimp 100. Knots are hard to tie and bulky.


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Crimping is by far the most reliable method, but I routinely will still use a 3 turn trilene knot. Over 100lb it gets tough to get a good cinch on your knot without damaging the line. I rather use the crimpers in this case.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

It depends on what it's being tied or crimped to. I'll tie 100# to a hook with a snell but I will crimp it to a swivel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

lfunk11 said:


> Do I need crimpers for 100lb line? Can I tie a knot that will hold well? I am pretty green with knots and never messed with 100lb line before.


Depends on what line your are using. Moi-Moi in 100lb is very pliable and easy to tie. I tie surf rigs with it for a certain area I fish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I can easily snell 100 lb mono, and I can tie several knots to the swivel.  It takes a bit of practice.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm tying clinches and snells with my 100#. I asked my buddy about knots v crimps when I first got into using heavy line and he had horror stories about crimps and mono. I'm sure that crimps work great, but I haven't had a knot fail yet.
SB


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks! I will try knots and see how things work out.


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

Snell it on the hook, crimp it to the swivel end. When I run a cannonball rig I tie a Albright from 60 shock to 100 but as far as a regular knot 100 is too big and crimping is a lot faster as well.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Bullet said:


> I'm tying clinches and snells with my 100#. I asked my buddy about knots v crimps when I first got into using heavy line and he had horror stories about crimps and mono. I'm sure that crimps work great, but I haven't had a knot fail yet.
> SB


most horror stories are from mono crimped incorrectly,when you go to crimp it DON'T crimp the outside of the crimp,leaving an almost hourglass shape.also try to stay away from single barrel crimps for mono.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Snell to hook, nail knot to swivel, double-barrel crimp in any situation where neither knot will work.


Also, you can make dropper loops in 100lb if necessary, but it requires tools to get right.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

you can try a "World's Fair Knot" check it out on www.animatedknots.com


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

nail it


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

100% agree with snell for tying on hook. Easy to do with practice, and very strong. Myself and numerous fishing buddies have had good luck with a standard clinch knot for heavy (80lb plus) mono to other hardware (swivels). I have tried the uni, trilene, improved clinch, and a few others and found them no more effective than the standard old clinch knot with the big stuff.
**flame suit on**


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

a 3 turn uni knot works very well and is easy to cinch down


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nail knots,crimps are fer sissys......


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Nail knots,crimps are fer sissys......


agreed


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Carolina Rebel said:


> 100% agree with snell for tying on hook. Easy to do with practice, and very strong. Myself and numerous fishing buddies have had good luck with a standard clinch knot for heavy (80lb plus) mono to other hardware (swivels). I have tried the uni, trilene, improved clinch, and a few others and found them no more effective than the standard old clinch knot with the big stuff.
> **flame suit on**


That's how I do it. haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks all - great knowledge on this site


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

fishin757 said:


> It depends on what it's being tied or crimped to. I'll tie 100# to a hook with a snell but I will crimp it to a swivel


me too


----------

